# Serial Numbers - who is an expert?



## regina_garbe

Hi Guys,
is there someone among you who knows the meaning of the serial numbers in Burberry bags? Does each bag have one? (I did not fid it in or on my Manor bag). As far as I know the first two letters indicate where the bag was made - about the rest I am not sure.
Are there any faked serial numbers and what do they look like? 

Thanks a lot,
Regina


----------



## maryg1

the serial number on the manor should be in the internal zippered pocket, on a tag attached to the material.
unfortunately I don't know a lot about serial numbers, they have changed a lot through years and aren't standards as LV or chanel


----------



## regina_garbe

I found it in the Manor, it is not inside the internal zipper pocket but engraved on the backside of the "made in Italy" label. It is hardly readable, though but I can decipher the letters "IT" for made in Italy.
Regina


----------



## Roxana

Not all have them. My novacheck has one a tab on the side with the 'made in' on the other side. But my cognac satchel doesn't have a number at all, only the 'Burberry London' and 'Made in' tab. Don't know why some have it and some don't, the SA I asked for it couldn't explain either, just that it is so. 
Maybe only check bags have them?!


----------



## regina_garbe

At least the newer Nova Check bags have them and also the Manor bags. The numbers in my Nova Check bags are identical although one is a crossbody and the other a tote.
The serial number in the Nova Check bags is CNPANSIM1PAN and in the large Manor ITTIVGRO58CAL; so that's CN for China and IT for Italy - but about the rest I don't know. Maybe it's the factory and the production date?
Regina


----------



## juidd

Regina, just wondering how u found the serial number on the back of the "MADE IN ITALY" tag in the Manor bag... I am looking for mine and I can't see any serial number in the bag at all.  It's driving me nuts cause now I'm wondering if my bag is fake!!  My MADE IN ITALY tag is sewn on the bag and i can't see the flip side at all - how did u find the number? did you remove the tag from the bag?


----------



## jenn^i^

juidd said:


> Regina, just wondering how u found the serial number on the back of the "MADE IN ITALY" tag in the Manor bag... I am looking for mine and I can't see any serial number in the bag at all.  It's driving me nuts cause now I'm wondering if my bag is fake!!  My MADE IN ITALY tag is sewn on the bag and i can't see the flip side at all - how did u find the number? did you remove the tag from the bag?




HEY!!! LOOK AT THE POCKET IN THE BAG??? I FOUND MINE IN THERE! 
Inside of the biggest pocket!!!!


----------



## sealyham

I am looking at what has all the markings of an authentic Burberry tote on ebay. The owner says she bought it about 2 years ago. It has the same serial number as Regina's bag ITTIVGRO58CAL. I wonder about that. Is that normal?


----------



## tracy1k

Hi, I have a burberry tote with that identical serial # is it normal for the same code of letters to be in more than 1 bag?


----------



## dion8et

hi does anyone able to identify if this bag is authentic? serial number is provided..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-ITA...608?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aaf7affe8


----------



## ShinyCquin

tracy1k said:


> Hi, I have a burberry tote with that identical serial # is it normal for the same code of letters to be in more than 1 bag?


 

Can someone answer this question....I am dying to know....more like super nervous because I just spent $$ on a bag and now I am being paranoid!!


----------



## sschmidt

sealyham said:


> I am looking at what has all the markings of an authentic Burberry tote on ebay. The owner says she bought it about 2 years ago. It has the same serial number as Regina's bag ITTIVGRO58CAL. I wonder about that. Is that normal?


Yes, unfortunately you can have the same serial number for legit and fake bags.  That's the confusing part.  So, it's not like you can just say since there's a serial number on my bag, it is real.  I don't understand why serial numbers aren't unique to the individual item/bag.


----------



## sschmidt

sschmidt said:


> Yes, unfortunately you can have the same serial number for legit and fake bags.  That's the confusing part.  So, it's not like you can just say since there's a serial number on my bag, it is real.  I don't understand why serial numbers aren't unique to the individual item/bag.


One more thing, usually the same family of products (Nova Check, Haymarket Check, etc have the same serial number between them.  Thus, each family of products should have matching serial numbers.  Yet again you still have to aware of the fact that there are some very good fakes out there that "mimic" these well known serial numbers.


----------



## Bmack

Hopefully, I am not breathing life into dead thread that cannot be revived However, I wanted to post a question in hopes someone "in the know" will respond. I posted in the "authenticate" thread about a Haymarket tote. I finally found what appears to be the serial code. I was so frustrated though because I assumed it would be behind the darn leather "made in" tag. 

My question is, can the serial/batch code be on that cloth tag on the inner pocket and be authentic? I mean, is this common?  Also, any bag owners experience this?


----------



## mkonopczak

Can anybody tell me if this crossbody is real


----------



## Addy

mkonopczak said:


> Can anybody tell me if this crossbody is real


Please post in the Authenticate This Burberry thread.


----------



## PurseLady1978

Are the serial numbers ALWAYS in the pocket? I just bought a bag from Poshmark and it's inside the bag (on a small piece of leather) but NOT in the zippered pocket. YIKES!


----------



## IntheOcean

PurseLady1978 said:


> YIKES!


Welcome to the Purse Forum. Nothing yikes about it. Burberry bags have been around for decades and those things can vary depending on when the bag was made or even the style itself. I recommend posting all your authentication inquiries in the Authenticate this Burberry thread with all the required information as per post #1: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/unread


----------

